# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Humor kompjuterik

## Ferdinandi

Thenie te njerezve te "shquar"    

640 Kb RAM duhet te jene te mjaftueshme per cdo njeri. Bill Gates 1981

Internet? Ne nuk jemi te interesuar per te.  Bill Gates 1993

Ka njerez qe nuk pelqejne kapitalizmin, ka dhe njerez qe nuk pelqejne kompjuterat, por nuk ka asnje qe pelqen kompjuterat dhe nuk pelqen Microsoft-in. Bill Gates.

Te gabosh eshte njerezore, por per ti katranosur gjerat fare you keni nevoje per nje kompjuter.   Paul Ehrlich.

Kompjuterat jane te panevojshme, ata mund tju japin vetem pergjigjet. Pablo Picasso

Unix eshte nje system i thjeshte operimi, por ju duhet te jeni gjeni per te kuptuar thjeshtesine e tij.  Dennis Ritchie

Une mendoj se ne bote ka vend vetem per pese kompjutera. Thomas Watson, President i IBM, 1943

Nuk ka ndonje arsye pse ndonjeri do te deshiroje nje kompjuter ne shtepi. Ken Olson President i Digital Equip. Corp.

Kompjuterat ne te ardhmen do te peshojne me pak se 1.5 ton. Popular Mechanics 1949.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Arsye pse Windows nuk eshte nje virus.

1. Viruset jane falas.
2. Viruset nuk zene pjesen me te madhe te hard-diskut tuaj.
3. Viruset nuk kerkojne 80 Mb RAM.
4. Viruset nuk kane gabime ne ekzekutim.
5. Viruset nuk kane tre manuale te ndryshme.
6. Viruset nuk jane ne c’do kompjuter.
7. Asnjeri nuk merakoset sepse nje virus del 16 bit, megjithese eshte reklamuar si 32 bit.
8. Viruset veteinstalohen.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Argument qe Bill Gates eshte djalli.

Emri i vertete i Bill Gates eshte William Henry Gates III. Ne kohet e sotme ai njihet si Bill Gates (III).

Duke konvertuar germat e emrit te tij sipas kodit ASCII dhe duke i shtuar 3 (III) marrim:

B 66
I 73
L 76
L 76
G 71
A 65
T 84
E 69
S 83
+ 3
--------------
666 !!

Dikush mund te pyese “Si u be Bill Gates kaq i fuqishem”? Koicidence? 
Para se te vendosni merrni ne kosiderate dhe keto me poshte:

M S - D O S 6 . 2 1
77+83+45+68+79+83+32+54+46+50+49 = 666

W I N D O W S 9 5
87+73+78+68+79+87+83+57+53+1 = 666

Koicidence? Vendosni ju…

----------


## Ferdinandi

Kompjuterat: Meshkuj apo femra???

Arsye pse jane meshkuj.

1. Ata kane shume te dhena por jane pa ide.
2. Nje model me i mire eshte shume afer.
3. Ata duken te bukur dhe te shndritshem derisa i sillni ne shtepi.
4. Eshte gjithmone e nevojshme te kesh nje backup.
5. Ata do te bejne c’fare te doni pot e shtypni butonin e duhur.
6. Gjera me e mire qe mund te beni me ta eshte te luani.
7. Per te pasur vemendjen e tyre, you duhet ti fikni dhe ndisni perseri.
8. Ata supozohet te zgjidhin problemet tuaja, por ata gjysmen e kohes jane vete nje problem.
9. Madhesia ka rendesi. ***

Arsye pse jane femra.

1. Askush perve&#231; krijuesit te tyre e kupton llogjiken e tyre te brendshme.
2. Ato degjojne c’fare thoni, por jo c’fare nenkuptoni.
3. Bukuria eshte vetem nje guacke e trashe.
4. Kur ju pyesni “C’fare nuk ecen:, ato thone ASGJE.
5. Ju beni te njejten gje per vite me radhe, dhe papritmas eshte gabim.
6. Gjuha e tyre e komunikimit me kompjuterar e tjere eshte e pakuptueshme per te tjeret.
7. Edhe gabimet tuaja me te vogla ruhen me kujdes per nje kohe te gjate per ti perdorur me vone.
8. Sapo ju bini dakord per nje kompjuter, ju harxhoni shume para per te blere aksesoret per te.
9. Mesazhi “Bad command or file name” ka aq kuptim sa “Nq.s ju nuk e dini c’fare eshte gabim, une nuk do t’jua tregoj.”
10. Mos vini re nje “periode” dhe ato egersohen. ***

----------


## Ferdinandi

Nje sekretare ishte duke ndihmuar shefin e vet per te instaluar kompjuterin dhe e pyeti se fare donte te vendoste per password.

Shefi donte te vinte ne siklet sekretaren dhe i thote te vendose fjalen “penis”.

Pa thene asnj&#235; fjale ajo shkroi passwordin, por qeshi me te madhe kur kompjuteri u p&#235;rgjigj:

PASSWORD I PAPRANUESHEM. NUK ESHTE I GJATE SA DUHET.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Ishte njehere nje djale i ri i cili kishte deshire te behej shkrimtar i madh.

Kur e pyeten sa i madh donte te behej ai tha: Une dua te shkruaj gjera qe tilla qe e gjithe bota ti lexoje, gjera qe njer&#235;zit te reagojne fort, gjera qe do ti bejne ata te ulerasin, te qajne, te gulcojne nga dhimbja dhe nga zem&#235;rimi.

Tani ai punon per Microsoft, dhe shkruan “*Error Messages*”.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Nuk e di se sa eshte ky humor apo jo, apo thjesht  koencidens.

shkruani me shkronja  te mdhaja  NY  QQ 33 eshte ky numri i aeroplanit  i cili u perplas ne kullat binjake  ne njujork,pra 

NY  QQ 33 ( shkruaje  ne tipin e shkronjav arial dhe rrite madhesin e shkrimit, markojeni  me mi dhe ndrrojeni  tipin e shkrimit ne  Vingdings), dhe shikojeni vet, çfare do te  del.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Para epokes se kompjuter&#235;ve.

Nje aplikacion ishte per t'u pun&#235;suar.
Nje program ishte nje TV Show.
Nje keyboard ishte nje piano
Memorja ishte di&#231;ka qe e humbisnit me kohen.
Nje CD ishte nje llogari bankare.
Dhe n.q.s ju kishit nje 3 &#189; floppy ishte mire qe asnj&#235; te mos ta merrte vesh.
Hard Drive ishte nje udh&#235;tim i lodhshem ne USA.
Nje Mause Pad ishte vendi ku miu jetonte.
Nje backup i ndodhte vetem komodines suaj.
Cut – Ju e benit me nje thike xhepi.
Paste – E benit me nje ngjites.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Lexoni kete  qe do ve se eshte vertet shume e forte: 

Klienti: Nje perdorues kompjutri.

Nje vit me pare une permiresova programin tim “E FEJUARA 1.0” dhe e cova ne “GRUA” 1.0. Vura re qe programi leshoi menjeher nje funksion qe quhet “BEBE 1.0” funksioni I cili ka zene shume hapesire ne kompjuterin tim.
Azgje nga keto qe ndodhen nuk ishte permendur ne manualin e programit. Nga ana tjeter “GRUA 1.0” filloi te futet vete automatikisht ne te gjitha programet e mia. Aplikime te tilla si “BISEDA-TE-SHKUTRA-ME-SHOKET 10.3 dhe “FUTBOLLI-I-SE-SHTUNES 5.0” nuk funksionione me fare. Nganjehere nje virus me emrin “VJERRA 1.0” shfaqet dhe me bllokon te gjith sistemin, duke bere qe “GRUA 1.0” te sillet ne menyre te cregullt. S’kam qene I zoti ta c’instaloj programin. Doja te kthehesha te versioni I meparshem “ EFEJUARA 1.0” por procesi I c’instalimit eshte shume I nderlikuar. Rreziku ne te cilin vihet I gjithe sistemi eshte I llahtarshem. Dua te them se “BEBE 1.0” kam filluar ta pelqej eshte nuk kam deshire ta humbas. Ju lutem me ndihmoni.
Njer perdorues I deshperuar.


Pergjigja:
I dashur klient,
Veshtiresite tuaja jane normale ne mes shume perdorueseve dhe vijne si pasoje e ca gabimeve themelore ne konceptin e programit. Shume perdorues levizin nga nje version “E FEJUARA 1.0” te “GRUA 1.0” me shpresen e kote se “GRUA 1.0” nuk eshte gje tjeter ve&#231;se nje program per argetimin ose sherbime te nevojshme baze. Megjithate ne po flasim per di&#231;ka shume me teper te nderlikuar “GRUA 1.0” eshte nje system I plot veprimi I krijuar per te kontrolluar te gjitha aplikimet e tjera qe jane Brenda ne kompjuter.
Eshte pothuajse e pamundur te c;instaloni “GRUA 1.0” e te ktheheni tek “E FEJUARA 1.0”. I njejti problem eshte dhe me “VJERA 1.0”. Ky I fundit eshte nje program I vjeter, prej te cilit e ka origjinen edhe “GRUA 1.0”. Keshtu qe vuan nga &#231;eshtje pershtatshmeria. Disa perdorues kane tentuar te riformatojne gjithe kompjutrin edhe te instalojne programet “E DASHURA 8.0” + “GRUA 2.0” duke besuar se ky version I ri do te zgjidhe veshtirsite qe keni pasur. Perkundrazi problemet do te riten edhe me shume. Madje edhe nese versionet “GRUA 3.0” ose 4.0 do te duken ne treg ne nuk ju a rekomandojme. Me mire ngjituni pas programit “GRUAJA 1.0” dhe mesoni ate mire ne menyre qe ti tejkaloni problemet qe mund te dalin. Gjithashtu jinni shume te kideshem me &#231;do komande dhe nganjehere reagon ne menyre krejt te papritur. Cdo difekt qe do te dale do te jete I lidhur (ka shume mundesi) me &#231;eshtje komandesh. Ne ju inkuarajojme qe te futni ne kompjuter shume shpejt programin C:/FALJE.EXE

Shmangni perdorimin e komandave ESC (Dalje) ose DELETE (Fshi), te cilat shpesh mund te menjanohen me perdorimin e programit te percaktuar., C:/FALJSE.ECE/LULE. Qe programi te funksionoj mire, ne ju rekomandojme blerjen e pakos “KOSMETIKE 3.0” dhe “PUSHIME 5.1” ose “SIGURISHT-QE-KE-TE-DREJT-ZEMER 4.5’ Disa nga klientet jane shume te kenaqur me perdorimin e ketyre funkioneve.

Keshilla e fundit. Asnjere , asnjeher mos instlaoni ne kpmjuter programin “NJE-E-DASHUR-TJETER-BJONDE 2.0” ose “E-DASHUR-E-FSHEHTE 3.1” Keto programe nuk pershtaten me programin “GRUA 1.0” dhe mund te te shkaterrojne njeher e pergjithmone te gjithe sistemin.

----------


## Jonian

> Nuk e di se sa eshte ky humor apo jo, apo thjesht  koencidens.
> 
> shkruani me shkronja  te mdhaja  NY  QQ 33 eshte ky numri i aeroplanit  i cili u perplas ne kullat binjake  ne njujork,pra 
> 
> NY  QQ 33 ( shkruaje  ne tipin e shkronjav arial dhe rrite madhesin e shkrimit, markojeni  me mi dhe ndrrojeni  tipin e shkrimit ne  Vingdings), dhe shikojeni vet, &#231;fare do te  del.


Dy fluturimet qe u perplasen ne kullat binjake ishin fluturimi 11 i American Airlines dhe fluturimi 175 i United Airlines, te dyja te nisura nga Bostoni.

----------


## besart

Shum&#235; te bukura keto fjalit&#235; qe ke shkruar, por nuk besoj qe ka arritur kush t'i lexoj. Pse ...? Shiqo animacionin qe ke vendos&#235;, ai nuk te len as ta shiqosh faqen.

P.S. Nuk kam asgj&#235; kund&#235;r por vertet&#235; pengon!

----------


## qoska

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/673/pici30win8zv.jpg
Nje perceptim i dikujt per Windows XP.

Goxha fantazi dhe humor ne te  :buzeqeshje: . :djall me brire:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Te gjitha postimet e ferdinantit ishin gallate!!! :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kur vdiq bill gates do te shkonte ne ferr , rruges i doli nje limousine e zeze e madhe , kur u fut brenda ca skishte , disko plot me femra e shume gjera te tilla. Kur mberriti ne ferr sa doli nga limuzina pa djallin dhe e pyeti ca ishin gjith ato gjera brenda te limuzina ? Djalli iu pergjigj - ai ishte versioni Demo!

Nuk e di ju beri per te qeshur sadopak apo jo , shpresoj qe po! :pa dhembe:

----------


## Borix

Bill Gates vdes. Shkon nga ana tjeter dhe i thote Zoti: "O Bill, po te jap dy opsione. Zgjidh ku do te shkosh, ferr apo parajse." Kthen koken nga ferri dhe sheh nje plazh plot me femra, nje nga pamjet me mahnitese... Bill Gates zgjedh ferrin.

Pas disa ditesh, Zoti i ben nje vizite. Billi po digjej si mos me keq. "Si po te duket ferri?" - "Po ketu sikur kishte nje plazh me femra..." Zoti ia kthen, "Epo, ai ishte nje screensaver." ...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Me poshte jane renditur 20 pergjigjet me te shpeshta te dhena nga programuesit kur programet e tyre nuk punojne :

20. "Hmm kjo eshte e cuditshme..."
19. "Nuk e ka bere kurre me pare kete..."
18. "Dje punonte..."
17. "Si ka mundesi?"
16. "Duhet te jete problem hardware..."
15. "Cfare shtype gabim qe u prish?"
14. "Do kesh dicka te gabuar ne te dhenat e tua..."
13. "Nuk e kam prekur ate modul prej javesh..."
12. "Do kesh versionin e gabuar..."
11. "Eshte thjesht nje rastesi e pafat..."
10. "Nuk mund ti testoj te gjitha..."
9. "KJO nuk mund te sjelle KETE..."
8. "Punon por nuk eshte testuar..."
7. "Dikush do kete ndryshuar kodin tim..."
6. "Ke kontrolluar mos ke viruse ne sistem?"
5. "Megjithese nuk punon, me thuaj si te duket?"
4. "Nuk mund ta perdoresh ate version ne sistemin tend..."
3. "Po pse do ta besh ne ate menyre?"
2. "Ku ishe ti kur u prish programi"

Dhe pergjigjia numer 1 e programuesve kur programi i tyre nuk punon:

1. "Punon per bukuri ne kompjuterin tim."

----------


## edspace

Më duket se i kam përdorur gjysmat e arsyeve më lart.  :buzeqeshje:  Fatmirësisht, shumica e problemeve kapen në fazën e testimit.

----------


## Diesel Industry

> 5. "Megjithese nuk punon, me thuaj si te duket?"


Fantastike kjo ketu!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Më duket se i kam përdorur gjysmat e arsyeve më lart.  Fatmirësisht, shumica e problemeve kapen në fazën e testimit.


Cfare pergjigje te kane kthyer?

----------


## xani1

Mua më erdhi një letër, në të cilën , pos tjerash shkruante:
Ky virus është zbuluar parmbrëmë nga Antivirusi MCAfee, por qe nga ky virus nuk ka mbrojtje tani për tani.
> Ky virus e shkatërron sektorin Zero te Hard Diskut te kompjuterit, ne të cilën pjese gjendet informata vitale. Pas këtij ataku, disku i juaj është I papërdorshëm sikur qe edhe shënimet. 
> Përcillni këtë informate tutje!
Sipas porosisë ia përcolla një miku.
Do ta shihni më poshtë si m`u përgjigj ai.

----------

